# Most useless fish tool you ever bought?



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

What is the most useless fishing item that you have ever spent your hard earned dollars on?

For me, and I know I am different than most people here, it is a Boga grip. I hate the way it bangs around my leg during a wade. Fish never cooperate and open their mouth to grab them with it so you screw around for minutes trying grab them. It looks cool in pictures though.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

*Most useless fishing tool ,*

*Guess that would be my buddy Terry!!!*


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

grman said:


> What is the most useless fishing item that you have ever spent your hard earned dollars on?
> 
> For me, and I know I am different than most people here, it is a Boga grip. I hate the way it bangs around my leg during a wade. Fish never cooperate and open their mouth to grab them with it so you screw around for minutes trying grab them. It looks cool in pictures though.


I have one I may have used twice in a couple years myself.

My most useless tool would be a line spooling device I received as a gift and is still in the package. I probably should try to return that dang thing to Academy now that I think about it but I keep meaning to give it a shot.


----------



## wadefish1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Plastic pliers, seemed like a good idea at the time, floating and all but....not. grman if your wading belt will take an extra rod holder it works really well to hold your Boga grip, just make sure your float will float your Boga. I use a big styrofoam painted red and chartruse.


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

*more useless than BOGA GRIP*



grman said:


> What is the most useless fishing item that you have ever spent your hard earned dollars on?
> 
> For me, and I know I am different than most people here, it is a Boga grip. I hate the way it bangs around my leg during a wade. Fish never cooperate and open their mouth to grab them with it so you screw around for minutes trying grab them. It looks cool in pictures though.


The fake ones (from ACADEMY) with the CCA logos on are more useless one big red renders them useless.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

Speaking of line spooling - here is great tip:
Next time you need to strip that old line off a reel, breakout that portable electic drill. Look in your yard for small pencil size stick and chuck it up in the drill tie the end of your line to the stick, put the reel in free spool and go to town. Unchuck the stick and throw it all away.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Anything my wife has bought me that has to do with fishing. What am I supposed to do with fish skinners when I am a trout fisherman? Or those brass or gold colored perch hooks? I know she means well but really... save our money.


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

if any of you guys have a real boga grip you wanna get rid of since you dont like them pm me


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

If you guys who don't like your bogas want to sell one I'd be willing to buy one.....


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Those X tools pliers. You can't grab ****e with them thangs!!!!!


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

For Christmas a few years ago my brother got me a wind up do it all radio/flashlight/mosquito repeller. Everytime I used it I wanted to chunk it overboard. I'd wind it up and listen to 3 songs before it died. The Mosquitos laughed when I turned the repeller on. If you wanted light you would have to wind the whole time.

http://www.sportsimportsltd.com/ledlawicrpoa.html


----------



## saltup83 (Jul 15, 2010)

reelthreat said:


> Anything my wife has bought me that has to do with fishing. What am I supposed to do with fish skinners when I am a trout fisherman? Or those brass or gold colored perch hooks? I know she means well but really... save our money.


 Now this is funny! :slimer:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

a cheap gaff

berkley line strippers

anything made by attwood

cordless q-beams


----------



## topherLIVE (Aug 31, 2010)

Shimano Waxwing...

I'm sure it'll work wonders in the surf next year, but it's sure been useless so far.


----------



## Milkjug (Apr 12, 2006)

Pihrana wireless depthfinder that you tied on your line and casted out. It read out on a wristwatch-thingy. Didn't work that well to begin with, and broke quickly.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Not mine but a fishing buddy received a gift last Christmas.
A beach rod holder that has a spring loaded arm. It is supposed to jerk the rod up when a fish gives it a health tug.
It has (had) a plastic spike to drive in the beach and then slide the device over the stake to hold it vertical and ready to be lock and loaded..
The stake broke on the first try at driving it in. The spring unsprung and and whacked my friend in the head while he was demonstrating how the contraption was supposed to work. 
It is now in a pile in the garage filed under "useless but must keep in case the wife ask about it" category.


----------



## 3rd Coast Aggie (Oct 9, 2009)

Sunbeam said:


> Not mine but a fishing buddy received a gift last Christmas.
> A beach rod holder that has a spring loaded arm. It is supposed to jerk the rod up when a fish gives it a health tug.
> It has (had) a plastic spike to drive in the beach and then slide the device over the stake to hold it vertical and ready to be lock and loaded..
> The stake broke on the first try at driving it in. The spring unsprung and and whacked my friend in the head while he was demonstrating how the contraption was supposed to work.
> It is now in a pile in the garage filed under "useless but must keep in case the wife ask about it" category.


Now THAT'S funny!


----------



## ruffshod (Sep 23, 2010)

grman said:


> Speaking of line spooling - here is great tip:
> Next time you need to strip that old line off a reel, breakout that portable electic drill. Look in your yard for small pencil size stick and chuck it up in the drill tie the end of your line to the stick, put the reel in free spool and go to town. Unchuck the stick and throw it all away.


Been doing that for years. Quick and saves space in the garbage.


----------



## ruffshod (Sep 23, 2010)

greenhornet said:


> I have one I may have used twice in a couple years myself.
> 
> My most useless tool would be a line spooling device I received as a gift and is still in the package. I probably should try to return that dang thing to Academy now that I think about it but I keep meaning to give it a shot.


My4 yr old loves to spool the lines with mine. Also any other 5 & under kids that spend the weekend with us. I just sit back, drink a beer and egg them on.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

grman said:


> What is the most useless fishing item that you have ever spent your hard earned dollars on?


bottled water.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> It is now in a pile in the garage filed under "useless but must keep in case the wife ask about it" category.


 Hit that one square on the head.


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

Arc deHooker. All hype, does not work.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

My fishing polesad3sm:headknock


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Rods and reels. I'm no longer in denial:biggrin:


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

My net,nobody on my boat know's how to use it when I hook a fish. One time I got mad & threw it overboard,well,it floated.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Mine would be a digital fish scale. I've tried 3 different ones and they work for 2-3 fish and then the batteries die or the screen dies.


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

X tools pliers can suck it.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

One of those Limy wicker basket creels. I bought one while trout fishing in New Zealand. I though it would look neat as a decoration. But I actually put some fish in it. I had a long but loosing battle trying to convince the better half that the smell would eventually wear off. It ended up as yard sale fodder.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

took a hooker along with me one day. she could not catch a cold in a hospital, but we had fun!


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

Stringer


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

artofficial said:


> Those X tools pliers. You can't grab ****e with them thangs!!!!!


Definitely. Mine are useless.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

pyramid weights to me are and have always been usless.


----------



## Gabe711 (Aug 4, 2008)

The thing I take that I've never pulled out in 30+ years of fishing is my fishing licenses. I have, to this day, never been asked to show one. ( I always buy one, scared to get caught without one.)


----------



## carlosh (Jul 10, 2008)

Like some of you guys said, those green floating pliers. The first time I went to use them, the metal jaws slipped into the body of the pliers from the pressure of squeezing the handle. They are absolutely worthless. I'd burn them, but they will probably emit poisonous gasses. In other words, they're not fit to be burned!


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

personally I only use the Xtools pliers for cutting my braided line only because normal ones dont cut it worth a **** but as far using them pliers they do suck


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

this is one funny thread!


----------



## mario8402 (Apr 15, 2010)

letsgofishin said:


> The fake ones (from ACADEMY) with the CCA logos on are more useless one big red renders them useless.


 damnit, I just bought these on friday! sad3sm


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

A bait bucket. I use arties.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*usless fishing tools*

*flounder gig*

*those green floating pliers that dont close all the way*

*leaking waders that u just bought and used for the first time*

*hand held water temp. device*

*boga grip-sorry sold mine *


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

My ex bought me one of those shotgun fishing rods that shoots out a bobber that opens and drops the bait down. It sucks. She did buy me miller lite bobbers though ( they look like mini beer cans), and they are cool but not worth the price.

Oh I also bought a castable fish finder when I was young. Dumbest thing ever. The watch it came with was supposed to show you the fish if there were any. Hung it on something and didn't try very hard to get it back


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

This one's easy for me, I left my waders in my garage on a wading trip to POC in March. One of the gas stations had a set of the cheap vinyl waders (that's all they had and I was desperate), and i thought they'd get me through a day of wading...............We'll, they split up the seam when I tried to step out of the boat. 

ended up wading all day with out waders. you know you want it bad when you do this. it was plenty cold.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

dolch said:


> This one's easy for me, I left my waders in my garage on a wading trip to POC in March. One of the gas stations had a set of the cheap vinyl waders (that's all they had and I was desperate), and i thought they'd get me through a day of wading...............We'll, they split up the seam when I tried to step out of the boat.
> 
> ended up wading all day with out waders. you know you want it bad when you do this. it was plenty cold.


Been there done that. And when it is cold like that u learn to wade shallow and protect the boys!!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

This sure dates me but I think the most useless expensive item I ever bought was a 70hp Chrysler outboard.

I worked on it more than I used it. I wore out the cover latches just looking to see what was the problem of the day.

I second the motion on the fishing license. I have fished all over the world. ALWAYS bought the required license or permits. NEVER have i been checked. But I am sure if I did not buy one the first person I would meet on Sept.1st would be our local GW.

I have also bought three marriage licenses. So far only one of those has been worth the money.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

The most worthless thing ever..... *Beer cooler for the boat! *

Darn thing can't keep a beer in it for squat. I've tried Igloo, Coleman, Yeti's, and knock-offs. I tried swapping out the lids, hinges, and locks. Not a difference in one of 'em! I even tried a soft side cooler... What a joke that was, because it blew out of the boat before we got to the first stop! 
The neighbor suggested a keg on a two wheeler. Hmmmm... Might work! :biggrin:


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

hook sharpener!


----------



## Barrett (Jun 6, 2005)

Boat


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

I had a boat with a 20HP johnson, that would never run right, die for no reason while running. After trying many things, I gave up a purchased a used 25Hp. Here comes the useless part, same problem, the gas tank had an air leak. My money was not wasted as I sold the 25HP later for the same amount I paid.


----------



## cruss (Aug 31, 2005)

*useless*

Years ago bought one of those fillet boards with the big clip on one end. Never used it.


----------



## Roughneck (Oct 18, 2006)

Suction cup drink holders for my boat. Some probably work great.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

I bought one of those electronic gadgets that you drop down to the depth you want to fish and it shows you what color to fish with.... :headknock


Needless to say, it got "tried" all of about one time!


----------



## way2slickrick (Oct 13, 2009)

xtools fishing pliers, and knock off bass pro plastic floating pliers,, neither could cut braid as advertised, couldnt grasp anything worth a **** either
hook sharpener
$200 worth of bass lures and soft plastics..... never even been bass fishing in my life
fishing bobbers
the fillet board with the big clamp
pyramid weights
line spooler
power pro braid
fishing cart
neoprene fishing gloves
cheap rubber waders 
i can go on but id hate to waist anyones precious time


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

TXXpress said:


> The most worthless thing ever.....*Beer cooler for the boat! *
> 
> Darn thing can't keep a beer in it for squat. I've tried Igloo, Coleman, Yeti's, and knock-offs. I tried swapping out the lids, hinges, and locks. Not a difference in one of 'em! I even tried a soft side cooler... What a joke that was, because it blew out of the boat before we got to the first stop!
> The neighbor suggested a keg on a two wheeler. Hmmmm... Might work! :biggrin:


Having the same problem with mine! I have an 18ft. Kenner, what boat are you running? Maybe it's the boat? I tend to fill mine with Miller Lites, but it also loses Bud Lights almost as quickly. Let me know if you find a solution, if you decide to try out the keg idea, I might be available for a consult!


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

cfred said:


> Having the same problem with mine! I have an 18ft. Kenner, what boat are you running? Maybe it's the boat? I tend to fill mine with Miller Lites, but it also loses Bud Lights almost as quickly. Let me know if you find a solution, if you decide to try out the keg idea, I might be available for a consult!


The problem is that you aren't buying natty light or the beast. Or keystone ice. Your cooler will hold those longer than their expiration dates.


----------



## Bayman (Oct 18, 2004)

The list is long, but distiguished.

Boga grip - After not being able to grab 4 of my first 8 fish one morning, I chunked it. You may find it submerged near Fat Rat Pass.

Wading Net - **** thing kept getting in the way of the fish when I was trying to grab it. Also didn't like the scary little bumps on my leg.

Hodgman Breathables - Might as well wet wade.

Stone Creek/Magellan Neoprene - See above

Clamp to your rod line spool holder - More trouble than its worth.

Foreverlast Wading Boots - If you have a wide foot, forget it.

Numerous Wading boxes - Velcro, over the shoulder, slide on the belt, etc. 

Ironsilk line - Don't have the words to describe this useless product.

Tsunami Bilge Pumps - 0 for 2 here on working.

Boat Fenders

Rechargable Spotlights - 0 for 3 here.

Boat Stereo and speakers 

Reusable ice packs - the smell just doesn't go away, no matter how you clean them

Enough tackle to fill a small warehouse - Those special color assassins that only worked 1 time, Dorky Mullet, etc.

Almost forgot, 2 $150 pairs of Oakley sunglasses that didn't make it across the bay


----------



## allend23 (Aug 26, 2009)

the soundbite jig.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

way2slickrick said:


> xtools fishing pliers, and knock off bass pro plastic floating pliers,, neither could cut braid as advertised, couldnt grasp anything worth a **** either
> hook sharpener
> $200 worth of bass lures and soft plastics..... never even been bass fishing in my life
> fishing bobbers
> ...


the xtools i have cut my power pro better than anything else i've used, and those suckers do float, came off my wade belt one time and found em an hour later!


----------



## gmac (Dec 5, 2005)

I don't think anyone has said this yet but I only used my filet gloves one time. Didn't help hold the fish as well as advertised.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Can't believe all the hate for the Boga. Ya'll must be using the knockoffs. All you guys that have a real one and find it useless please PM me. I'll give you $25 for it and even pay your shipping!

Useless items for me would be those stringers made w/rope, Xtools, and anything that advertises that it cuts braid b/c it doesn't! 
Also that little pouch that comes with wading belts. Your lures sit in the water all day while your wading.


----------



## basshunter (May 22, 2010)

The thing I take that I've never pulled out in 30+ years of fishing is my fishing licenses. I have, to this day, never been asked to show one. ( I always buy one, scared to get caught without one.) 

They have checked me!! Good thing to have when checked.


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

TSUNAMI CORK LURES the eyes fall off before you even take them out of the package


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

Spring clips to hold a fish mouth open while unhooking it. Pain in the arst and long pliers do both anyway. (unhook and mouth stays open)

20' stringer. Who runs 20' of rope through anyway?

Jig heads with the ripples instead of the hook. Gulps eventually start sliding down the ripple ones. The hook seems to hold up longer.

Now something that has worked well. The berkley nail clippers. They will cut braid, better when new but I just keep changing the sweet spot on the suckers.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Boga's are for sissies anyway...

Mine would to be those blue reel covers that I got for Christmas last year. They would be great if I used my fishing rod for clearing brush.


----------



## carlosh (Jul 10, 2008)

I just though of another one, those rubber sleeves you put over the knobs on fishing reels. It's a great idea, but it just doesn't work long term. If you cast artificials as many times in one day as I do, those things start to hurt your fingers. And at $5.00 a pair, well, let's just say that you can keep them.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

Everyone who keeps saying that they want to buy my boga, sorry. I traded it for an Xpliers. Good trade.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Almost forgot, 2 $150 pairs of Oakley sunglasses that didn't make it across the bay[/QUOTE]

Slow learner aren't you! LOL


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

A wooden Fish Call.


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

banjo minnow


----------



## Texasfishin (Jun 12, 2008)

Quickfire reel. I took one down to saltwater and it wouldn't work after 1 day of fishing. They work fine in freshwater, but are terrible in saltwater.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Flatoutfishin... oh, you said bought not brought! My bad...  :slimer:


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

carlosh said:


> I just though of another one, those rubber sleeves you put over the knobs on fishing reels. It's a great idea, but it just doesn't work long term. If you cast artificials as many times in one day as I do, those things start to hurt your fingers. And at $5.00 a pair, well, let's just say that you can keep them.


I was wondering if they would work out. I was going to get a pair or two for my brother for Christmas.


----------



## chicken (Mar 21, 2005)

goldie said:


> TSUNAMI CORK LURES the eyes fall off before you even take them out of the package


x2, but I still catch fish with a one eyed cork :smile:. Never have lost BOTH eyes though.

Happy Fishin'
chicken :wink:


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

But it was on SALE!


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

I got these little plastic clippers once that were supposed to be braid assassins but they cut like a spoon and broke after one trip cause I had to press so hard to make em cut. Paid $15 for them. Jip!


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hummingbird castable depth finder (my fishing buddy bought it), eats batteries like crazy


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)

Boga grip = worthless
Plastic pliers = ok. same pair for 2 years
Where I can I get a wooden fish caller ( best laugh in a week)


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

EGT Limited said:


> Where I can I get a wooden fish caller ( best laugh in a week)


It's actually a fish whistle!!! My fishing buddy said he has one,but forgets to bring it everytime we go fishing.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

As many have already mentioned the X Tools Pliers are quite useless.


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

Fish calling device that you filled with rabbit pellets it had a small battery and a flashlight bulb in the other end. I can't forget the remote controlled top water bass lures.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

EGT Limited said:


> Boga grip = worthless


Want to sell that BOGA?

Useless stuff:

The pile of LAGUNA rods that are either broken,have missing/broken eyes,or broken reel seats.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

artofficial said:


> Those X tools pliers. You can't grab ****e with them thangs!!!!!


X2 on the X-Tool pliers. Major waste of bucks!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Peeps may need some practice with a boga. My sis in law landed a 54 Inch Ling with it cause we were w/o a Gaff.. Jeff and others will take em off your hands.

As for the poles, You might want to stack and burn those old Lagunas and get a new one to try out.. LOL I have 4 of the new ones and they are standing he test of Captain Dave ( Fish Hard ) , You can try the 6'2 pole when we wade Sabine..

As for the thread, I de hooker is about it, otherwise, I know what I getting and use it. No Junk alllowed

if they think a boga is useless


jabx1962 said:


> Want to sell that BOGA?
> 
> Useless stuff:
> 
> The pile of LAGUNA rods that are either broken,have missing/broken eyes,or broken reel seats.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Captain Dave said:


> Peeps may need some practice with a boga.
> 
> As for the poles, You might want to stack and burn those old Lagunas and get a new one to try out.. LOL I have 4 of the new ones and they are standing he test of Captain Dave ( Fish Hard ) , You can try the 6'2 pole when we wade Sabine..


Those poles are way past their life expectancy. Got my money's worth out of them.

I could probably call the new Laguna guys and whine about them, and they would more than likely send me a new one or two. But, that would not be the right thing to do. Some people take the "Lifetime" warranty to the extreme.

Sabine is just around the corner. Hope you have all your gear ready.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I got the jacket.. Im ready . PM you later for detail in Jan


jabx1962 said:


> Those poles are way past their life expectancy. Got my money's worth out of them.
> 
> I could probably call the new Laguna guys and whine about them, and they would more than likely send me a new one or two. But, that would not be the right thing to do. Some people take the "Lifetime" warranty to the extreme.
> 
> Sabine is just around the corner. Hope you have all your gear ready.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Captain Dave said:


> I got the jacket.. Im ready . PM you later for detail in Jan


Just got another G3 Jacket and G3 Waders. I like having 2 or more of everything....


----------



## yakfinaddict (Jan 25, 2010)

Plumbwader said:


> X tools pliers can suck it.


X2, or X3, or X4, or how ever many it is now!


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

jabx1962 said:


> Just got another G3 Jacket and G3 Waders. I like having 2 or more of everything....


I need to try my jacket out too you farkers! Since you've now got two G3's you need to sell me your old Wright Mcgills so I'll have some backup! LOL

You people here are hard on things like those Xtool pliers. When using braid they work just fine. I've wore a pair out however and don't like the all plastic jaw. The metal jaw aint that bad. And for the Boga...it aint about you...it's for the fish. Excpt Bayman of course. LOL

The most worthless thing I've bought lately has to be Megellan Fishing shirts. Two trips and the buttons are falling off. I've sewn a bunch on and have a bottle full of buttons but i'm sick and tired of the hasle. I'm sticking with the Simms shirts or columbias from now on. Even though the columbias are goofy!

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Fishermen and golfers are all suckers, unfortunately I'm both.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Cordless SPOTLIGHT.ARRRRRRRRRG 
X tool worthless
Non Stainless pliers 
Spider wire YUCK


----------



## Aggie_Snowman'04 (Oct 15, 2008)

Plastic floating pliers... Sounds like a good idea but when you put any pressure on them to get a hook out they just bend, total waste of $$$...


----------



## fuzzbuzzeng (Jun 20, 2006)

Sunbeam said:


> This sure dates me but I think the most useless expensive item I ever bought was a 70hp Chrysler outboard.
> 
> I worked on it more than I used it. I wore out the cover latches just looking to see what was the problem of the day.
> 
> ...


this brings back memories...I also had a 70hp Chrysler that always
ran poorly...my fishing bud said, why dont you leave the cowling at home,
it is not on the engine most of the day anyway... I had done a
carb rebuild on the thing, with a carb kit that must have been on
the shelf 5 yrs...the gaskets were cork, and pieces of cork were floating
around inside the carbs stopping up the flow of gas...when I finally
tore into the carbs again I found this out, and bought a newer
rebuild kit that had rubber gaskets instead of cork...the motor ran good
after that. But no more Chrysler/Force motors for me after that one....


----------

